# PR Blank for a pipe stem



## Bobostro61 (Jul 5, 2013)

Made this pipe today.  Used a PR blank I made for pens on the stem.  19th pipe I've made.  2nd stem.


----------



## hanau (Jul 5, 2013)

Pretty cool, I don't smoke anymore but seen a few nice pipes on some woodworking boards and thougt about trying to make one.

Do you have any good tutorials or links on making one?


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jul 5, 2013)

Best I can offer is what I did.  Go to YouTube and search for briar pipe making, making pipes, pipe making, etc..  There's tons of videos out there. Some good, some bad, and some REALLY bad.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 5, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Made this pipe today.  Used a PR blank I made for pens on the stem.  19th pipe I've made.  2nd stem.



I like smoking pipes, all types, sizes and shapes, I once smoked pipe and I enjoyed it very much although, I smoked 50 cigarettes a day, I would enjoy a pipe with nice tobacco, when I could use my both hands on it only and wanted to relax a bit, not something I could used while working...!

What I'm a little surprised is that, I see you use PR casting for the stem and I had the impression that PR was not suitable for making such pipe parts.  In fact, I have had some enquires on my eBay store about people wanting to use some of my Resifills for that same use, and I advise that, they wouldn't be suitable for such thing and one of the reasons why I accepted that fact was some people asked me what type resin I was using (even though, I mention PR as the resin used) as they claim that, if was Polyester the research they done on the subject tells them that PR (Polyester) is not suitable for making any smoking instruments or parts so, I wonder, how much of this is actually correct...???

I don't think that would make any difference for "display" pipes but for the real thing, I'm not sure...!

You make great looking pipes, for sure...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 5, 2013)

Pipes are my next venture Bob....I'd love to pick your brain on some finer points...these really are great!!
I know Lucite/acrylic is a common material for stems. Is there that much difference in the chemistry?


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jul 6, 2013)

Only bad thing I've heard so far on the subject is that It may not hold a bend or that it will melt.  I've never had a stem get hot when smoking a pipe, so melting won't be an issue.


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 6, 2013)

All I can say is ..... BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## fitzman163 (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 8, 2013)

Cool! The blank looks great with the wood and the finish is flawless. Great job!


----------



## Gethenet (Oct 19, 2014)

What did you use to cut the tenon on the stem?


----------



## Bobostro61 (Oct 19, 2014)

Gethenet said:


> What did you use to cut the tenon on the stem?



5/16" Delrin rod epoxied in.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'll smoke it and test drive it just send it on.. very nice..


----------

